
SiFive Core IP 20G1 - lelf
https://www.sifive.com/blog/sifive-core-ip-20g1
======
duskwuff
Using CoreSight and SVD -- both ARM-specific technologies -- for debug is a
bold move. I wonder how ARM is going to feel about that...?

~~~
MrBuddyCasino
Good for bootstrapping the embedded ecosystem in Rust though, their tooling is
based on auto-generating a low-level HAL based on SVD. Can a file format even
be protected?

------
farseer
Anyone buying their risc-v IP and socs, other than hobbyists? The company has
been around for a few years now.

~~~
thomspoon
I work for a defense contractor and we’ve been using these in R&D for a little
over a year. They seem promising and SiFive has been working to fix every bug
we find. I’m encouraged about the future of RISC-V in aerospace.

~~~
mycall
Are you looking to use seL4 or Chisel with your RISC-V projects?

~~~
thomspoon
We’ve been using chisel, but SiFive’s creation tools mean you don’t have to
write anything. Before we went the SiFive route, we were generating CPUs with
rocket and getting frustrated when there was no documentation.

------
pabs3
Are any companies producing Linux capable SBCs from SiFive SoCs?

~~~
rwmj
SiFive were, if you had a rather large amount of money. You won't see SBCs for
RISC-V in general for a while, but recently AllWinner announced a run of 50
million RV64 chips (for smart home / consumer electronics applications) which
should mean that there will be a surplus next year of cheap chips and there's
hope someone will build an SBC around them.

[https://pandaily.com/alibaba-t-head-works-with-chinas-
leadin...](https://pandaily.com/alibaba-t-head-works-with-chinas-leading-
smart-voice-chip-supplier-allwinner-to-launch-new-computing-chips/)
[https://kr-asia.com/china-brief-alibaba-teams-up-with-allwin...](https://kr-
asia.com/china-brief-alibaba-teams-up-with-allwinner-to-produce-50-million-
chips)

------
mlyle
The triangle in this is the worst bit of communication of quantitative
information that I've seen lately. No one show it to Tufte.

~~~
p1mrx
It's basically a spider chart, but setting the new version (rather than the
old) to 100% makes it especially confusing.

~~~
duskwuff
Using a radar chart for just three pairs of data points is pretty inexcusable,
too. It's not a great style of chart in general, but at least it makes _some_
sense when there's more like ten or fifteen comparisons involved.

------
mtgx
Does it support the Keystone Enclave? Or is SiFive Shield an alternative to
that?

[https://keystone-enclave.org/](https://keystone-enclave.org/)

